# Do I need a UPS ?



## sw2wolf (Jan 21, 2011)

I use FreeBSD as my desktop. And It has been working very well for about 1 year. However, the machine recently auto power off many times during usage. The hardware seems ok. So I guess the voltage is not steady.

Do I need a UPS ?

Sincerely!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 21, 2011)

Powering off during usage is usually caused by overheating. I'd check if all your fans are still working properly and not clogged up with dust bunnies.

Checking the power is relatively easy. Just connect a digital alarm clock to that same power. If the clock resets itself you have a power problem. In that case a UPS will definitely help.


----------



## mix_room (Jan 21, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> In that case a UPS will definitely help.



Agree, if you have dodgy power quality you need a UPS. If you have good power quality it is not necessary, but rather nice to have. A UPS is fairly cheap, and good value for money.


----------



## lyuts (Jan 21, 2011)

Does it power off during some heavy load, e.g. compilation? If yes, then as *SirDice* said it might be because of overheating. Otherwise, it might be because of voltage problems.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 21, 2011)

Do you see any panics, or does it just shut off? If you see any panics, also check your memory for errors.


----------



## sw2wolf (Jan 23, 2011)

Now I am sure it is because of voltage problems. I buy a UPS and all seems ok now.  

Thanks!


----------

